# how to soothe quilling baby hedgie



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

He's quilling right now and is grumpy seeming very sore. How can I help make him feel better? 
Also, he constantly thinks it's a good idea to go to the bathroom where he sleeps resulting in poopy boots daily. I don't mind the daily foot baths but i"m worried this may not be good for him?


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Have you tried an oatmeal bath? For bath time I use Aveeno daily moisturizer body wash and the Aveeno dry skin bath oil. I would suggest just putting some warm water in the sink, or wherever you bathe your baby, and put some of the Aveeno dry skin oil in there (some people also use olive oil I believe) and just let him stay in that for a few minutes.

As for the foot baths, so long as you're not giving him an actual bath every day you should be fine. Just put enough warm water to cover his little feet . If you do a full bath every day it would risk drying his skin out and making his quilling even more uncomfortable.


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

JulieAnne said:


> Have you tried an oatmeal bath? For bath time I use Aveeno daily moisturizer body wash and the Aveeno dry skin bath oil. I would suggest just putting some warm water in the sink, or wherever you bathe your baby, and put some of the Aveeno dry skin oil in there (some people also use olive oil I believe) and just let him stay in that for a few minutes.
> 
> As for the foot baths, so long as you're not giving him an actual bath every day you should be fine. Just put enough warm water to cover his little feet . If you do a full bath every day it would risk drying his skin out and making his quilling even more uncomfortable.


Oh my goodness I never noticed you replied! Thank you so much for your advice. 
For his foot baths i fill a mini tub with about an inch of water and it goes up to his belly and he walks around for a bit to get his feet clean. I've been putting oatmeal in a sock and using it to make an oatmeal bath during his foot baths.Is the water too high if it's touching his belly?

But I haven't given him a full bath/oatmeal bath because I don't want to actually cause more of an issue by drying his skin out. Could I give an oil supplement but I've also heard of people getting a fish oil capsule and putting a few drops on his back?


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Belie said:


> Oh my goodness I never noticed you replied! Thank you so much for your advice.
> For his foot baths i fill a mini tub with about an inch of water and it goes up to his belly and he walks around for a bit to get his feet clean. I've been putting oatmeal in a sock and using it to make an oatmeal bath during his foot baths.Is the water too high if it's touching his belly?
> 
> But I haven't given him a full bath/oatmeal bath because I don't want to actually cause more of an issue by drying his skin out. Could I give an oil supplement but I've also heard of people getting a fish oil capsule and putting a few drops on his back?


I would do a little less water. Mayabe half an inch? Just enough to cover his little tootsies .

I've never used fish oil. I just use the Aveeno bath oil. Here's a link for it http://www.walmart.com/ip/12167322?wmls ... la&veh=sem

Just put some of that in a bath and sort of scoop the water over him for a minute or two, then rinse it off thoroughly.

This is what I use for an actual bath: http://www.walmart.com/ip/10293948?wmls ... la&veh=sem

I do that every other week or once a month. She likes to annoint with things... like Bell Pepper and then ends up with orange spots on her quills LOL.

I hope this helps!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

If you think your hedgie's skin is dry, you can use flax oil either in his food, in the bath water or a few drops on his back. I know that some of the others use olive oil instead of the flax oil.

I use the aveeno baby with oatmeal in the water and a few drops of flax oil on her back. But, I don't do this every time. I don't want a greased pig!

** I'm glad that you are thinking about the care of your baby and not thinking of taking your own life. Don't give up. Nothing is worth that. There is always hope and people (and animals) who care.


----------

